
Star Trek Fan Film Guidelines Announced - slackpad
http://www.startrek.com/article/star-trek-fan-film-guidelines-announced
======
ChicagoDave
As has been commented on twitter, this is a pretty draconian set of guidelines
that pretty much kills all of the current fan-based efforts, including Star
Trek Continues.

Paramount/CBS are idiots.

I'd suggest a boycott of the upcoming film, but people love Star Trek too
much.

